# Another First



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Took my 7 year old out for some night fishing again last night. Had an awesome time with him. We went armed with some live shrimps to the east jetty in the Destin pass at about 9:30pm. Nice night, not to hot and the wind was not to bad either. Started the night with some lady fish the size of my leg. Kept one for some potential shark bait. My son caught about 6 mangrove snappers, only one was a keeper, just over 12 inches. It was a 1st for him and he was really happy. There was a lot of activity in the water, we started zipping through the live shrimp so I cut up the lady fish and slung out on a wire on my big Penn hoping for a shark but none were in the shallow water. Some guys from out of town just down the beach kept hooking into some monster sharks, they had a kayak that they were using to get the baits out into the deeper water. Looked fun. All in all it was a great night with my oldest son before he starts back to school. Also he loved the snapper fried for lunch today.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Very cool...IMHO they are the best out there when it comes to eating. Boy should be proud yes not a wall hanger but he did provide for his family way to go... good job Dad.


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Thanks man. Ya he is learning that you can have food without having much else. He can also tell you just about every name of fish you can catch around here. But he cannot name one video game or tell you what kind of cell phone you have. And I am proud of that.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I was out there a few days ago and all I kept catching were blue runners, oh and 1 lady fish. It's nice when you can go out there and catch some nice tasting fish. Glad you guys had fun.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Time well spent with your son. Good job dad !


----------



## Rekless1 (Jul 18, 2011)

Awesome! :thumbup: were ya'll fishing the pass side, beach side, or thumb? Headed down in a couple of weeks to fish that jetty. Congrats on the keeper


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Man we were on the Destin side off of Holiday Isle. Right off of the beach next to the jetties where they stick out into the pass a bit. There is a public beach access from the road and you just walk down the beach towards the gulf maybe a couple hundred yards or less. I have caught spanish, bluefish, kings, mangroves, reds, and a bunch of other fish from those jetties. Go during the week or at night and there will be hardly anyone there. Good luck.


----------



## Rekless1 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks, been going to Destin for 20 + years , but just stated fishing the east jetty 3 years ago, I've caught ladyfish, blues and some, 3ft sharks on fairly light tackle. I love that place and could always use some tips


----------

